# Subscription Problems



## wingnut (Apr 17, 2011)

*The computer crashed on April 3, got it back on the 5th, and everything seemed OK until I started watching my E-mails.*

*I had been getting my 'Daily SMF' daily, until April 2, just before the 'crash'.  I don't know where to check on the computer, but I did check the blocked list, everything OK there.*

*My other E-mails 'seem' to be OK.  Any Ideas???*

*TIA Larry*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 18, 2011)

I just went into your profile and it looks like you are still set up to get a daily digest.. I am not sure what might be causing them to not show up all of a sudden. I assume your email address, ISP, etc. has not changed in any way?

If something like this has changed, let me know via a PM and I will go in and edit it for you.

I will let the folks at Huddler know what's going on and maybe they can shed some light on the problem. Hang tight and I'll report back what they tell me.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 18, 2011)

Check your spam filter and make sure the site is not blocked or sent directly to your deleted posts.  Had a similar problem with ATT


----------



## wingnut (Apr 21, 2011)

*I got my E-Mail straightened out, and the technician reset my E-Mail settings, and downloaded 401 E-Mails!!!!!!  Most were duplicates, so easy to spot, just deleted them and now all is well.  Except it cost me $52.55!!!!!  I plan to complain to AT&T.*

*Thanks for the help.           Larry*


----------

